# Graveyard Columns



## JohnnyAppleseed

Started my fence column project this week and I am using the basic design from ravenmanor.com. Frame and base/supports are constructed from 2x2 and 1x2 lumber. Sheathing will be 1/2" exterior grade plywood. I will also be using exterior grade moulding and trim to pump it up. I want to experiment with monster mud on the exterior to createe a plaster look coating on the columns. 

Here is where I am now:

Here are all the pre-cuts for the first column.









Partial assembly completed. These rings are the base, lower level support and top supports.









First frame completed. The lower supports are secured using 3" screws, two per post. The upper support is secured using my brad nailer.









Two entrance columns ready to be closed up.









I will enclose these columns this week. I will also hinge one bottom panel on each for future use in case I want to put a fogger, speaker or even lights on or in the columns. Stand by for future updates.


----------



## 13mummy

Looking very nice indeed. I'm looking forward to seeing how you finish then off.

I'm in the middle of making these as well. Pretty much the same thing. I have the styraphome on already. I'm just waiting to get my Dad's router from the cabin this weekend so I can make the parts where the brick come through.


----------



## TK421

Johnny, looking good so far. How tall are your pillars?

You might also consider using the 7/16" sheathing instead of playwood. The sheathing sells for about $6 for a 4x8 sheet. It's what I build my tower out of. It's pretty resistant, and if you're going to MM the surface, you'll never know it was sheathing.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Hey there TK. Was thinking about it and saw it was a bit cheaper. The plywood I have I got for free (good friend passed it along, 3-full sheets or about $27 worth up here). Obviously enough for these columns (they will be a little over 5'6" when covered). I'll have to buy materials for the 4 footer's, so I'll try out the 7/16" sheathing as you suggest and save a few bucks! Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok...phase two pictures, enclosed the frame and began trimming as well as created an access panel on the back side for future electrical, music or adding a fog machine.

Sheathing completed and trimming underway....


















Back access panel....









Upper trim....









Magnetic closure and plates....



























Now I've added Bondex to the side as a texture before painting with Kilz....









More to come.......


----------



## macsrealm

Oooooh looks prettttty. I am going to try my hand at a couple of pillars this summer. I am going to try to have a drop panel in one for an actor to hide behind and scare the (older) children.


----------



## TK421

Looking real good, Johnny!

With the next round, could you snap a closeup of the marbling?

The magnetic latch is a really good idea.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess

I really like them a lot. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## 13mummy

Looking really nice, keep the photos coming.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Those columns are looking fantastic! It's like deja vu all over again looking at your pics. I also built mine using RavenManor's as a guide. How did you ever find enough 2 X 2's that weren't totally warped and twisted? I ended up using 1 X 4's instead.
Great job!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ask and you will receive....some close up and clearer shots of the plaster effects for TK and Dave, I found that buying the 2x2s bundled have less warping or twisting since they are banded together. Plus a little bit of warping adds to the overall effect, just sort of roll with it so to say!

So here's Phase 3:

Some shots of the plastering effect created with bondex joint compound:


















More views of the plastering effect with all trim attached:









First coats of Kilz Latex Stain Block Primer tinted gray is applied:


















Next up is a second coat, then dry brushing some highlights, adding staining, moss, etc. Till then, enjoy!


----------



## dixie

Wow, love love LOVE the "spackling" job, JA... they are looking so fabulous - very realistic. (err, as they should, since they ARE columns.... realized how stupid I sounded after I typed it.... err... uh...) 

These are going to kick ass, my friend!


----------



## 13mummy

Looking awesome!!


----------



## macsrealm

Cool! Really!


----------



## macsrealm

I want some....I don't think I have room though.


----------



## paulieshome

Fantastic job!!!!!! such talent, such talent


----------



## Zombieman

Wow! Great job, Johnny! Maybe some day I'll get to a project like this, but I think I need to start with something smaller and less overwhelming.

Very good work!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Thanks to everyone for your kind words and all. I am working on aging the first column and starting to flesh out the second using the lessons learned from the first. I will try and get some additional pics posted this weekend before I leave for the east coast on a business trip that will take me away from my work on these babies for a week. I believe that I will suffer from prop building withdrawal!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, second column only requires it's top section facing, then plastering and primer. Shown side by side with column one which has been primered and awaits aging and moss.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Nice! If you need paint, walmart had the mistinted paint yesterday for a penny! Couldn't believe it. Have fun back east.


----------



## Hauntcast

Great How to.
JA, how much does one of those weigh?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

djchrisbaker said:


> Great How to.
> JA, how much does one of those weigh?


Not too bad, I can move one by myself, actually have tp bear hug it a bit. I'll get a weight for you, but my wife and I easily move it together. Just flew in from Maryland and boy are my arms tired. Since I'll finally get to work more this weekend, I'll toss it on a scale and give you the reading!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Welcome home, have good long weekend. If you're going to the coupeville parade me and the Mrs will be in it with the club.
You have some catching up to do now! lol. ~


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, finished entrance column #1 and #2 is almost ready for painting, just requires top facing installation. Weight on each column is 32 lbs. Here are the final shots of the build....


----------



## 13mummy

Looking great, I love the paint job.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

looks kinda moldy, will fit in fine around here!


----------



## Spider Rider

These are some great looking columns. I like where you're going with the painting.


----------



## TK421

Thanks for the close-up pics -- the columns look great!

I need to practice my aging techniques.


----------



## Terra

Love the painting effects. They do look kind of moldy and it makes them look terrific!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Thanks all and a special thanks to Terra for her tips on painting/aging. Still refining the approach and will continue to add to them I'm sure. I have also pulled out the moss and my wife is preparing to add that to the columns as well.


----------



## TK421

Can you post a link to Terra's "aging" tutorial?


----------



## 13mummy

Yes please do, post a link to Terra's aging tutorial.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I think this is it in this tombstone tutorial:

Halloween Forum - Terra's Album: Tutorial: Ancient Tombstones


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Have you done any stage prop building? Super impressive painting technique.


----------



## Terra

I gave Johnny some pointers but his moldy-look idea is *all his. *I love it so much I'm eying my tombstones to give them an upgrade. 

Johnny followed the same procedure I did. Decide how you are going to 'age' your prop by going around your neighborhood and looking at *actual* aged items to see how weather and time effect it. Then mimic that look with paint on your prop. Johnny lives in the Northwest and he noticed that mortared items have a _'moldy'_ look to it and they *do* _(I also lived in Oregon). _For my tombstones, I noticed a pattern of aging on ancient tombstones found in Scotland that I liked a lot. They grow orange and white lichen with that dark mold underneath. Here's a picture of what I based my aging technique on:


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Terra's tombstone tutorial along with a couple of pointers/suggestions from her got me thinking of how would they would age here. Camera in hand, I headed out and about the town. Found lots of examples, it's unbelievable what you see every day and really never notice until you are looking for it! The discoloration on the pillars outside of K-Mart, the way the water staining has set in on the cement light posts in a neighborhood, and the moldiness that starts from the inside pushing out on a stucco finish of a local eatery. Examples were everywhere, think I snapped at least 50 photos.

I am not a professional, just your average Joe when it comes to this. I am also partially color blind (red/green) so it makes life interesting when it comes to color and shades or varitations of like colors! No worries though, you don't like it or screw it up, just paint over it and try again!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Started the name plaque for the entrance columns. Black paint applied to all the carved, damaged areas. Once dry, seal the rest with gray Kilz then age it.


----------



## TK421

looking good sor far. Look forward to the aging process.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Sweet! Very good start


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, two shots to show the transition of the plaque. First coated it with a thick layers of Kilz tinted gray:










Then using a steel gray, berkshire white and chimney black the transformation is complete and the plaque is ready for mounting to the column.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Do you tint the Kilz yourself or do they do it for you at the paint store?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Home Depot will do it for you for free, just ask!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Oh crap. The dude I talked said he had to charge me $4. But, I think it would be more then $4 in gas to drive all the way out to Whidbey Island.  Do you guys have a home Depot over there?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

yep, new one just built two years ago....great home town service!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Well I guess I will have to find the right guy to ask. Or maybe go to Lowes.  The aging on the plaque is great by the way.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Alrighty then, the plaque is mounted to the column, three shots for you!


----------



## Terra

Just love how these turned out. They look so old and abandoned and *scary!*


----------



## 13mummy

Turned out great Johnny, great aging!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

JA, that's too cool, hopefully i'll see ya tomorrow at the roller barn, I'm gonna round up a bunch of stuff I can donate to the cause in the am. 
I''ll bring my camera and shoot some pix to share here, one of the things I'm intrigued with is the haunted library they want to build, I brought up books sliding in and out and they thought it would be cool. Pretty much each room will be redone into something different, and a few new rooms and entryway are in the works.~


----------



## dept1031

mr. appleseed i cant begin to tell you how bad i gonna copycat this !! great great work my friend looks absolutey spooktackular


----------



## adam

Your columns look beyond amazing. I have been wanting to do this type of thing for my graveyard for the last several years. But where to store it?!  The aging looks incredible! Please post photos of when its out for Halloween


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, been working again. Here's a couple of pics of the fence supporting columns. Three are framed and one is sheathed. 




















They are mini versions of the entrance columns and are 4 foot tall by 14 inches wide. I am also making the lower panel removable like the larger ones. Might be a good place to hide a colored pin spot or floodlight.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

Hey look who's back in business! Swung by the house looking for ya today, ya must have been at home depot snagging all the wood! Looking busy!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

OK this is just too easy for you.  I can't wait to see these bad boys all lined up. What kind of fencing are you planning on?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I have a distressed gothic picket fence ready to go....I will give it a dry run once a couple of the short columns are ready!


----------



## 13mummy

Awesome!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Great looking columns, Mummy!!
I keep thinking I'd like to re-paint mine to look more "aged" like yours. How hard was it to do?
My columns look a bit too new, in my opinion:


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Dave, love your columns. If your thinking of aging them like mine in this thread, the painting is not too difficult. I decide on where I want the darkness of the moldy, aged mortar to show and I cut in with a gray black (Chimmney Black from Walmart is what I am using in a exterior latex brand called Colorplace). I uses a cheapo bristle brush, and dab it in the paint, brush off the excess on a piece of left over plywood and then brush and dab it where I want it. Repeat with a light gray and feather it in, Terra's and Ghostess' dry brush technique, then use an off white and a sea sponge (dab off the excess paint) then sponge in the white highlights.


----------



## alucard

Nice work on the columns! This might be my next project. Keep posting the pics of the project. Love the moldy aged look!


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks, Johnny!
And thanks for the info. on the aging process. I've got to re-paint my columns anyway before next Halloween, so I may just give this a try.


----------



## 13mummy

Nice columns dave, can't wait to see your aging.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Those look great! Now I want to do some columns and a fence for my cemetery!!!*


----------



## Equilibrium1736

Looks pretty similar to mine, excellent job!


----------



## dionicia

Now I think I might upgrade mine from 1 inch white foam to wood panels. You might have already said this but my brain didn't pick up on it. How thick is the wood paneling?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

*dionicia*......I used a 1/2 inch plywood. Took a little less then 6 1/2 sheets (could have used a bit less if I built everything perfectly square, but I thought it would add to the aged feel of the columns to be slightly off here and there) to build all six columns. I got three for free from a friend who's wife wanted it out of the garage, one was from a local warehouse (free also), bought two over Memorial Day weekend at Home Depot (retired Military here receive an additional 10% off and they were on sale for $7.99 a sheet that weekend only) plus I had about 3/4 a sheet left over from a home renovation project. Someone (think it was Litemare or TK) suggested 3/4 inch OSB if your going to use Joint Compound over it for texture. Its under $7 all the time and works just as well, although a bit thicker.
*
Equilibrium*......very nice columns, very similar styles!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, trying to get caught up with my posts, so here's the four fence columns all trimmed out awaiting plaster:









Here's a closer look at a single column:









This is the fence I will be updating and then using for the cemetery, shown between two fence columns. This is an 8ft length and I'm not sure if it looks right or if I should shorten to 4 or 6 ft lengths:









Finally a closer look at the fence column with fence:









Next up is the plastered columns, primer and finish paint/aging shots.


----------



## alucard

Lookin' good! Just waiting on you to build me a set! lol

I like the fence too. Most people use the pvc style with columns. I like your originality!

Keep the pics coming, JA!


----------



## 13mummy

Looks great Johnny. I would leave them at that length it will give you a bigger cemetery.


----------



## jdubbya

Really great looking columns. I'm re-working mine this year so hopefully can use some of your aging techniques. I agree with leaving the eight foot fence sections. Makes it look more open/larger as mummy mentioned.


----------



## Terra

Looking so good! I also like the 8 foot fence length.


----------



## DannyK

checked these out on my phone this morning and just had to take another look at them now that I am at home. Was wondering how I was going to hold up my fence sections, rebar in the ground...stakes...now I have just the thing...too bad there is almost NO WAY I will be able to get all of this done in 114 days...

was thinking about making the columns more pillar style...maybe with a pointed top...anyone tried this before?

by the way, was driving all over running errands on the way home form work and kept checking out weathering on buildings, street lamps, parking blocks...even sketched one out...I think ppl thought I was having a conversation with the post...but its all for the cause. Great tutorial, I just need to get crackin on mine!!!

-DK


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Looks great. Can't wait to see them set up in their natural environment.


----------



## TK421

JA, haven't visited this thread in a while and it looks like I've missed a lot!! Fantastic columns -- really nice. Makes me wish I had the space to store stuff like that. Hmm . . . maybe under the porch!

Looking really good. Love the fence columns.


----------



## ezekiel

Great columns Johnny! I made some very similar last year but ran out of time and wasn't able to add a distressed paint job; yours looks awesome!

I might have missed it in a previous post but how do you plan on attaching your fence sections to the columns? Thanks.


----------



## Deathtouch

I must say that looks nice.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, put it together for a dry run, front of the cemetery only, let me know what you think....




















The cemetery will be lit with green and blue spots/floods. I will post night shots when I get a chance. I'm also constructing an entrance gateway similar to the pickets of the main fencing, but thinner. I'll post pics when this build is complete as well.


----------



## 13mummy

AWESOME!!!! Very nice! I wonder what your neighbors were thinking.


----------



## dept1031

absolutey amazing appleseed !! looks great


----------



## TK421

Oh, man. What a bummer. To put all that effort into something and then have it turn out like that? I'm really sorry. 

Tell ya what, I'll borrow my friend's truck and come over to take it off your hands. 

Yup, I think that would be best. I'd hate for your heart to sink every time you look out your front window and dwell on what might have been. I'll just come over and remove it for ya. I promise I'll give it a good home. 

*Seriously, Looks really good!!*

Can't wait to see it at night!


----------



## dionicia

Very awesome. I like them.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Thanks all, last part is nearing completion...the entrance gate. More to follow in the near future. 13mummy, lots of stopping vehicles and questions from neighbors...all positive during the hour they were out. Also moisture tested them with the sprinkler for about 15 mins, they performed fine. Still with the NW rains in the fall, I'm thinking of adding a low sheen sealer to be safe.


----------



## Terra

OH my, they look* incredible!* Makes my Halloween heart skip a beat in excitement over Halloween. I would love to see that across my street. AWESOME job!


----------



## The Pod

Looking good JA!


----------



## Skulkin

The columns (and the fence) look fantastic. I'm curious about the plaque, what does it say? Don't you love it when you're "testing" something like your columns that normal people don't think are 'in season?' Their reactions are great!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Skulkin said:


> The columns (and the fence) look fantastic. I'm curious about the plaque, what does it say? Don't you love it when you're "testing" something like your columns that normal people don't think are 'in season?' Their reactions are great!


Here's a pic of the plaque (there is a series of pic on the creation of the plaque in this thread as well): 










Was telling the story about the young boy across the street. He hollars out his window asking if I was setting up for Halloween (he's about 13 years old). I said that was the plan, just messing with him. Well, he comes out and checks everything out then heads off down the street.  In the mean time, we get done snapping pics and testing the moisture resistance, dry everything off and put it away. Young fella returns with a few friends in tow, been talking about the graveyard and arrives to show his buddies and all he has is me setting up my sprinklers to water the yard.....no sign of Halloween to be found. He asks where everything went and I look at him like he's crazy and ask what he's talking about. His buddies are really giving him the business as I play with him like he's lost his marbles. Poor kid, sure he's keeping an eye on me now to make sure he's not crazy! lol


----------



## ezekiel

Nice touch with the kid. You can be sure he'll be watching you like a hawk waiting for you to unveil your next prop! There were some kids in the neighborhood that I used to see playing down the street, but when I started setting up my small front yard display they decided to start going for walks up and down the street almost everyday after school. Too bad they moved away. Cool story though.

I have some faux iron fencing that I want to change out for a wooden style similar to yours but I wasn't sure how it was going to look next to the faux stone columns. But after seeing your setup I think it looks very good so I plan on going through with the change out if I can scrounge enough wood.

So you decided on using 8 foot fencing sections? Last year I attached my sections to the columns using 2 sets of L-brackets which worked fine for a 1x2 and PVC pipe but a much heavier wooden fence section might not stay secured so easily. Do you plan on using a bracket type system for attaching your fence sections or possibly a stake at either end of the fencing to secure it to the ground independent of the columns? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## AmFatallyYours

It all looks amazing. You've been doing a wonderful job. It'll fantastic at night with green and blue flood lights.


----------



## alucard

Nice job on the paint JA! I think it's inspired me to get back to work. The columns look fantastic!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

ezekiel, decided to go with the eight foot lengths...that's what is in the pics. Last year I used the fence brackets to connect the picket fence to posts, they didn't look good and were much to weak. I've been experimenting and have finally decided that I am going to cut two square holes (the size of the cross beam) into the columns (it will be a snug fit). This will allow me to place the beams flush to the columns (actualy into the columns). The cross beams will have a half-inch hole drilled through them and I will use a wooden dowel as a peg, so once the beam is inserted into the column I will insert the peg through to keep the fence in place. 

I tried this system out on a scrap piece of plywood and I liked how the fence looks intergrated into the column. The plywood is now the template and all I have to do is hold it up to the column and mark the holes to be cut. I'll take a few pics when I have it completed. I will have the fence about an inch off the ground.



ezekiel said:


> Nice touch with the kid. You can be sure he'll be watching you like a hawk waiting for you to unveil your next prop! There were some kids in the neighborhood that I used to see playing down the street, but when I started setting up my small front yard display they decided to start going for walks up and down the street almost everyday after school. Too bad they moved away. Cool story though.
> 
> I have some faux iron fencing that I want to change out for a wooden style similar to yours but I wasn't sure how it was going to look next to the faux stone columns. But after seeing your setup I think it looks very good so I plan on going through with the change out if I can scrounge enough wood.
> 
> So you decided on using 8 foot fencing sections? Last year I attached my sections to the columns using 2 sets of L-brackets which worked fine for a 1x2 and PVC pipe but a much heavier wooden fence section might not stay secured so easily. Do you plan on using a bracket type system for attaching your fence sections or possibly a stake at either end of the fencing to secure it to the ground independent of the columns? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## ezekiel

Excellent idea Johnny. My experience last year with the brackets was the same as yours. I really want to move up to full 6' tall fence sections this year instead of the waist high PVC I already created. 

Now the only trick is finding someone small enough to crawl into the column to put the peg in place ... or maybe I could just cut an access panel in the back ... naw, that is what kids are for, I'll send one of them into the columns!

Thanks for the advice man!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I'm very happy that I put in the access panels! Also, I plan on safety wiring the peg to the end of the fence beam so that they never become seperated (sorta like a tether). I don't feel like having to find the pegs while engaging or disengaging the system, just pull and drop...peg is always near at hand!



ezekiel said:


> Excellent idea Johnny. My experience last year with the brackets was the same as yours. I really want to move up to full 6' tall fence sections this year instead of the waist high PVC I already created.
> 
> Now the only trick is finding someone small enough to crawl into the column to put the peg in place ... or maybe I could just cut an access panel in the back ... naw, that is what kids are for, I'll send one of them into the columns!
> 
> Thanks for the advice man!


----------



## ezekiel

Hey JohnnyAppleseed have you finished your yard layout yet? Not setting up but how and where you will position your props in relation to traffic flow. My front yard is very similar to yours and I was thinking of changing up my plan, yet again. I wonder if every other home haunter goes threw as many revisions as I do?

Anyhow, I was wondering if your traffic flow has the pillar entrance as both the entrance and the exit? Or do you have a different exit strategy? Also, I have some thoughts on how to hide my double car garage door but they may end up being on too grand of a scale to finish before Halloween. Do you have any plans to hide or cover your garage door? Thanks.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

ezekiel said:


> Hey JohnnyAppleseed have you finished your yard layout yet? Not setting up but how and where you will position your props in relation to traffic flow. My front yard is very similar to yours and I was thinking of changing up my plan, yet again. I wonder if every other home haunter goes threw as many revisions as I do?
> 
> Anyhow, I was wondering if your traffic flow has the pillar entrance as both the entrance and the exit? Or do you have a different exit strategy? Also, I have some thoughts on how to hide my double car garage door but they may end up being on too grand of a scale to finish before Halloween. Do you have any plans to hide or cover your garage door? Thanks.


Ezekiel, my traffic flow will be in through the cemetery gate (and through part of the cemetery) and then exit left (if your facing the house) and back down the drive through my scarecrow and haybales with our jack-o-lanterns. Muy wife has been after me for a couple of seasons to bring folks through our cemetery and I have always been worried about power cords and air hoses, finally figured out a way to eliminate them from a pathway to our door. It did mean that I had to build a small, plywood speed bump/bridge that is only two inches off the ground and about 3 foot long to allow my power and air runs to travel under it.


----------



## litemareb4xmas

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Ezekiel, my traffic flow will be in through the cemetery gate (and through part of the cemetery) and then exit left (if your facing the house) and back down the drive through my scarecrow and haybales with our jack-o-lanterns. Muy wife has been after me for a couple of seasons to bring folks through our cemetery and I have always been worried about power cords and air hoses, finally figured out a way to eliminate them from a pathway to our door. It did mean that I had to build a small, plywood speed bump/bridge that is only two inches off the ground and about 3 foot long to allow my power and air runs to travel under it.


That's on my to do list, 48+ cords coming out of the garage is a big hazard.
So are you in town again JA?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Yep back in town and hoping to knock out a couple of columns for the Boys and Girls Club this weekend. Nothing I like better then building columns (except a good cold beer that is!).


----------



## Mr. Halloween

those look awesome!!


----------



## The Pod

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Yep back in town and hoping to knock out a couple of columns for the Bpoys and Girls Club this weekend. Nothing I like better then building columns (except a good cold beer that is!).


The next column you need to build the small access door large enough to fit one of those mini fridges in. Then you'll be able to keep your beer cold while builing the rest of the columns.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Or you could build one big enough to put all of them in. Then you can put wheels on it and drop it off at my house.


----------



## ezekiel

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Finally a closer look at the fence column with fence:


So I've been considering how I'm going to put all the pallet boards I have to good use. I was going to use them for the exterior of my witch's shack but your fence project has inspired me to create 8' fence panels. I think I can cheat a bit use some thicker boards to give me eight 8' sections.

My concern is the runners. Are you using 1x4's for your runners? I'm really limited on long lengths of 1x material, so I'm probably going to settle on 2x2's or maybe 2x3's. My pallet boards are about the same thickness as your fence boards so I'm thinking the 2x3 may look better than the 2x2. Hmmm, maybe I'm just too picky and it doesn't matter?

Anyhow, thanks again for inspiring me with your build!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

ezekiel said:


> So I've been considering how I'm going to put all the pallet boards I have to good use. I was going to use them for the exterior of my witch's shack but your fence project has inspired me to create 8' fence panels. I think I can cheat a bit use some thicker boards to give me eight 8' sections.
> 
> My concern is the runners. Are you using 1x4's for your runners? I'm really limited on long lengths of 1x material, so I'm probably going to settle on 2x2's or maybe 2x3's. My pallet boards are about the same thickness as your fence boards so I'm thinking the 2x3 may look better than the 2x2. Hmmm, maybe I'm just too picky and it doesn't matter?
> 
> Anyhow, thanks again for inspiring me with your build!


The runners are 2x3's. 2x2's may give you too much twist over an eight foot section with a wider board, so I would move up. Now if you don't get much wind in October, you could use a 1x3, but if you do get wind and with the amount of "sail" area that you will have I would want the sturdier runner.

Just my opinion, glad that I could be of help thus far.


----------



## Dr. Dark

DDGF here..................Nice finish! They look like marble. How'd you do that exactly and have you ever tried it on foam?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Hello Doc, thanks. Surprised me to see the thread gain a little interest. I used Bondex Joint Compound to build up the texture on the plywood. Then it was just paint technique (trial and error with help from my friend Terra). I know you can use bondex on the gaps in foam to conceal them, so it my be possible to use it on the surfaces as a texture. The bondex used on a large surface will add some weight so the structure would need adequate support or thicker foam to be safe. Anyone else out there have any first hand knowledge to share with the good Doctor?


----------



## adam

I LOVE these columns. I am going to be building them soon. Is there anyway you can post the specific info (or a list) as far as length of the wood, materials etc.  Thanks!!


----------



## litemareb4xmas

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Ok, two shots to show the transition of the plaque. First coated it with a thick layers of Kilz tinted gray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then using a steel gray, berkshire white and chimney black the transformation is complete and the plaque is ready for mounting to the column.


What font did you use here so I can make your stickers to match?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ok, been awhile on this thread, but I have an update with the cemetery entrance gate. Created out of PVC, 1x2 lumber and finnials from Kings Metal (plastic toppers), here is my progress so far. Some aging and hinges remain to be applied as well as a diagonal swing support made out of heavy gauge wire to relieve the stress on the far end....


----------



## The Pod

I take it you plan on making the gate functional with the hinges and swing support. How heavy are each of the gates?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

The Pod said:


> I take it you plan on making the gate functional with the hinges and swing support. How heavy are each of the gates?


Not very heavy at all Pod, maybe 8 lbs, no more then 10 lbs for sure. For hinges I'm routing from wood and will insert a drop in s/s pin (wanted to try this before falling back on store bought). I do need some swing support and am working out a diagonal wire support (trying to go with a heavy gauge wire under some tension to keep it somewhat hidden). I also am planning on beefing up the joint areas with some "L" brackets before hanging. Any suggestions I am open to.


----------



## Jswift

Wow... I'm loving every thing I'm seeing so far. Awesome job with the detailed graveyard columns. Makes me wanna start over on my columns. No were in the relm of yours. Good job and I'm defiantly subscribed to your thread.


----------



## ezekiel

Nice looking gate Johnny. I might have missed it but how wide are you making your entrance? If I remember correctly my entrance gate was 5' wide and of similar construction (1x2's and PVC). The big difference in mine was that I didn't have rails running the perimeter of each gate half which led to a bit of sagging. This year I'm going to add a diagonal cross brace to "hopefully" keep the gate from sagging quite so visibly. 

Anyhow it looks like you already doubled up your 1x2's on the hinge sides so with a heavy duty bracket with bolt or cafe door hinge your gate should be working great.

Nice job.


----------



## Wonka

First of all I would like to say, "Great Job" on the columns. I couldn't have seen this at a better time. I just finished building the frames for my entrance pillars last night. This is my first big DIY project for Halloween props. I have in the past bought the typical items you find in the stores, but now have a desire to make a cemetery from scratch. I have been debating on using foam or plywood for the facing, but after reading this thread, I think the 7/16" sheathing might be the way to go. How much Bondex did you use to do the two taller columns? I'm getting so geeked to make this cemetery. I only wish I had started earlier this year because I want a mausoleum (sp?) and a FCG but won't be able to do the entire thing the right way in time for this year. Thanks for starting this thread and keep up the great work. I hope mine turn out 1/2 as good as yours did. I will post pictures too of my progress once I "face them".

Wonka


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Wonka said:


> First of all I would like to say, "Great Job" on the columns. I couldn't have seen this at a better time. I just finished building the frames for my entrance pillars last night. This is my first big DIY project for Halloween props. I have in the past bought the typical items you find in the stores, but now have a desire to make a cemetery from scratch. I have been debating on using foam or plywood for the facing, but after reading this thread, I think the 7/16" sheathing might be the way to go. How much Bondex did you use to do the two taller columns? I'm getting so geeked to make this cemetery. I only wish I had started earlier this year because I want a mausoleum (sp?) and a FCG but won't be able to do the entire thing the right way in time for this year. Thanks for starting this thread and keep up the great work. I hope mine turn out 1/2 as good as yours did. I will post pictures too of my progress once I "face them".
> 
> Wonka


Thanks Wonka. As for the Bondex, I used what i had on hand, about a 1/4 bucket of a 5 gal container. Didn't use much at all and just applied it fairly liberally all over. Didn't put it on too think, maybe an 1/8". Hope this helps, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Wonka

*Here's my progress*

I'm well on my way. I have small cove moldings and I want to do the same "plastering" effect like he did. Here's where I'm at so far.

Wonka


----------



## Wonka

*Status update*

I'm running out of time so I am not sure if I'm going to do the lights on top or the plaque. Here's where I am as of today. I still need to put up the other two fence sections (that go towards the house) and fill in all of the tombstones and props inside the cemetery. Thanks for all of the advice JohnnyAppleseed!!!

Wonka


----------



## Greyhawke

*Finishing it off*

I think these columns are fantastic! I'm going to use the same design this year, and I have a question about the top. 

I can see how the moulding attaches to the frame of the second 2x2 square, but I can't divine how the top of the columns were done - could you help me out?


----------



## Crunch

Wow - those look awesome. I'm considering doing graveyard fencing for next year.... Guess we'll see when this time next year comes 'round.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Greyhawke said:


> I think these columns are fantastic! I'm going to use the same design this year, and I have a question about the top.
> 
> I can see how the moulding attaches to the frame of the second 2x2 square, but I can't divine how the top of the columns were done - could you help me out?



The top is just a small piece of trim moulding set below the upper square, tacked right into the plywood with finish nails (nail gun driven). The next flat strip is done the same way, tacked into the plywood. 

Very simple, yet effective in the look of the overall column. Halloween night....note that the molded look "disappeared"...that was do to some storm damage and a repaint required at last minute....just did all the columns the same to fix about a day or two before the big night....


----------



## Cortney from the coven

AMAZING! What talent and skill! I am going to try to talk the warlock into making some columns asap! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## vfxpro17

These are GREAT!!!!! I'm getting ready to build a pair of entrance columns, just having trouble deciding the dimensions. I don't want to over power everything, but I was thinking something like 5 or 6 feet tall and 20inches wide. Any thoughts?


----------



## JAG435

I just did some. They are 7 feet tall and the smallest part of the column is 20 inches square. I used 2" x 2" for a frame and covered it with 2" thick house foam.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/...50949324&ref=fbx_album&fbid=10150095906889325

Jerry Greene
[email protected]


----------



## ravenmanor

Very impressive work JohnnyAppleseed. Those look absolutely fantastic and I really like the magnetic removable panel idea. I bet that is a great hideout for a spot light. I wish I had those in mine!

-Dave


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

vfxpro17 said:


> These are GREAT!!!!! I'm getting ready to build a pair of entrance columns, just having trouble deciding the dimensions. I don't want to over power everything, but I was thinking something like 5 or 6 feet tall and 20inches wide. Any thoughts?


Just ensure the base is wide enough to offer support for the overall column. I took into consideration the fall winds we deal with in the Puget Sound when designing mine.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

ravenmanor said:


> Very impressive work JohnnyAppleseed. Those look absolutely fantastic and I really like the magnetic removable panel idea. I bet that is a great hideout for a spot light. I wish I had those in mine!
> 
> -Dave


Dave, the panels are great for hiding a flood as well as speakers for our sound and music!


----------



## Greyhawke

Here are mine - a few slight differences.

I used molding at the top to smooth out the difference between the 1x2 and the 7/16" sheathing. Primered it grey, and worried because the grain(s) of the chip-board sheathing showed through. Then I put the stone faux finish on, and it looks AWESOME (if I do say so myself).

One gotcha tho - those pesky GREEN LINES. So tomorrow I have to sand it down, spackle over the green lines (ouch) and repaint those sections. Hopefully it won't look too bad.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

I like your take on the column, different finish and it hides the grains of the sheathing very well.


----------



## Immortalia

Showing your columns to my husband right now so he knows what his "project" is for our graveyard this coming year. :O)


----------



## 224N729

I know that this is an old post, but I have a question about wind...howdo these hold up in wind? I see they are about 32 lbs, are they heavy enought o handle the wind and not topple over? Did you use any kind of securing these down? I built some several years ago and lost one to damage this past season due to wind, mine werent as heavy, and plan to do this exact build now if good, also if you did secure them down...how did you do it? Thanks so much.


----------



## stuffyteddybare

On my columns I glued two pieces of pvc piping in the inside and ran two pieces 2ft long of rebar into the ground and then slide the column over the rebar..they held great


----------



## rambunctious

I used the OSB board (one thats a ton of little chips all put back together-$8/a board) and put drywall compound on for texture and painted with grey dry-lock. I'll dry brush on some colors and seal with thompsons- I'm hoping it will hold!


----------



## spaniard

Wow.... these look great....

How do they hold up in rain/wet conditions?

Did you do anything specific?

Thanks in advance


----------



## GodOfThunder

Johnny- I wanted to comment and thank you for your awesome columns. Your general design inspired me to replicate more or less, so I started fabricating my own.

Mine are framed with 2x2s, except I used 3/4" foam sheets for the sides. They're 70" tall, 22" wide. I'm not done yet, but have primed each of them now--not sure how much they weigh yet. On one of them I created a hatch with hinges and magnetic latch. Not sure what I'll use that space for yet, but may use it to house sound. Also, I may insert a Lexan clear panel within it and house a light inside perhaps. 

Finally, I inserted a PVC tube and fixed it to the inner frame to have a rebar ground mount to help secure the thing to the ground (although unless we have massive winds, I don't think this thing is going anywhere). I've got them primed and will be waterproofing it as much as possible before finishing it out with monster mud and detailing. 

My existing cemetery fencing will be installed adjacent to these.


----------

